# AdSense Help.



## Neo (Dec 15, 2011)

I applied my blog, glaryGadgets ,(don't laugh at me for the domain) for Google AdSense, and this is the email which i got after 2 days.



> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Google AdSense. Unfortunately, after
> reviewing your application, we're unable to accept you into AdSense at
> ...



Can you please sort out my problem?


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 16, 2011)

Didn't I mention Adsense requirement here? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/149862-any-part-time-job.html#post1543219



> you need a domain which has been around for atleast 6 months for your Adsense application to be approved.



----- 

Ed: Ah, I forgot to mention you need a TLD ( glarygadgets (lolwut?) dot com/net/in etc) 

SUbdomains, piggyybacking on free domains won't do. 

ED2: WTF is wrong with you? Copy pasting & plagiarizing content will get your "blog" shutdown faster than you can sneeze.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

Repeating what coolpcguy said.

There is no point of starting a "yay!! let me start a blog today" type of blog.


----------



## Neo (Dec 16, 2011)

it is more than 6 months old.
and about the TLD, .blogspot.com won't work? 
i did copy paste was just to fill some posts, i'm not seriously blogging. I just want to test AdSense and how it works. Is this the reason ?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 16, 2011)

^your approach will work, ad sense is integrated with blogger you dont need to register separately, you can put in ad sense from the blogger settings itself, donno why they didnt point that out to you


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Dec 16, 2011)

I guess u have to have minimum no of visitor now a days,4 years back i opened my adsense account that time there wasnt any such rules


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 16, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> it is more than 6 months old.
> and about the TLD, .blogspot.com won't work?



Did you not read the first point?



> - Your website must be *your own top-level domain*


----------



## robbinghood (Dec 16, 2011)

Seriously, you deserve to get denied by google, pathetic blog


----------

